# Get back to work, slackers!



## MrKowz (Dec 13, 2012)

Just kidding!  Miss you guys, and I miss hanging around these forums answering questions.  Hoping I can start to work my way back into the community here.



Cheers!


----------



## T. Valko (Dec 13, 2012)

MrKowz said:


> Just kidding! Miss you guys, and I miss hanging around these forums answering questions. Hoping I can start to work my way back into the community here.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


Good to see you again!


----------



## xenou (Dec 13, 2012)

Ditto.  Good to see you around.  What is this thing you call "work"?


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Dec 14, 2012)

Do we know you? 

I'm only ever on the forum when I work.


----------



## VoG (Dec 14, 2012)

Long time no see!

I now work part time (not much change there then) so I can spend even more time here.

Welcome back


----------



## btpaopao (Dec 14, 2012)

English names is so hard to memory and hard to understand


----------



## TinaP (Dec 17, 2012)

About time you made it back.  The lounge has been so quiet without you.


----------

